# Watercolour brushes



## Morwennol

Hi All,
Just joined as I am looking for some advice, my Wife has just taken up watercolour, I am looking to buy a "set" of brushes that will get her going. I am a lifelong fisherman & am painfully aware that poor quality equipment often leads to frustration (plus I have spent the proverbial fortune on rods/reels over the years so want to reply in kind).
The question is what would be the best "set" of brushes to buy as a gift for her (I am based in the UK)?

I will pass the account over to my Wife once she gets going, experience has taught me that so much valuable information can be gleaned from forums such as this.


----------



## yarnart

A mit more precisely about that water color? 
Because all the mediums not the same... either the technique what she planning to use.


----------



## pastelartprints

Watercolor brushes come in many shapes. For beginners I recommend to start with round brushes, and add a flat brush if you want. The highest class (and most expensive) brushes are made of sable hair. The finest brush being the kolinsky sable


----------



## Vorshack

I imagine you've already made your purchase but to anyone else:



The Princeton Heritage 4050's are a good choice and they sell a set of 4 on Amazon for about 25 bucks. After reading several reviews the one that sold me was: "A respectable set of mid-range brushes. Perfect for students and experienced artists wont want to throw them in a wood chipper". 



Starting out (and as no stranger to quality art supplies in other mediums) this is what I bought and I got a cheap set as well. Even at an amateur level the difference was night and day so my cheap set was immediately assigned 'decoy' duty to prevent my niece and nephew from abusing the 4050's.


----------



## HzE

Thanks. I've joined and just found my way around this forum!! I have just started and bought a set of (unbranded) brushes through Create and Craft. I have tried to get them to tell me who the suppliers are but they won't. It is a starter set - and included a size 16 round brush. Whoever manufactured it - it is great. I subsequently bought some others Daeler Rowney ones in smaller sizes. Rubbish - hairs splayed out like a child's paint brush. I am prepared to pay for a Kolinsky brush if that is the best - but what size would complement what I have? I'm not aiming for landscapes - rather more small 'suggested' florals. The ultimate aim is to put them on greeting cards. 
And I would also be grateful for which paper is best? Cost is not really significant as I will only be using pieces about 6" square max, possibly only 4".
I have loads of other questions, but don't want to start eye rolling when people read my posts.
Thanks
HzE


----------



## Mullanphy

*Edited 9/22/2021, first day of Autumn.

Original Post:*

I, too, like Princeton brushes, and their line includes student through professional artist qualities.

My problem is that I have to try every brush there is. Many artists and wanna-be's suffer from this addiction, and it doesn't take long to build a respectable collection. 🤪 

*Added:*

One problem with choosing a brush is that sizes are pretty much meaningless. I have four # 6 round brushes from three different manufacturers of two (student and artist) grades. None of them have bristle length or diameter the same! However, suggesting a size can give a starting point.

I use, primarily:

#12 round synthetic sable
#6 round synthetic sable, 
3/4" flat
#0 synthetic bristle brush for fine details
Rigger brush
Scruffy brush for dabbing - a craft brush designed for acrylics so doesn't hold a lot of paint, but creates wonderful texture.


----------



## zeldaella

I suggest you Artezia watercolor brush pens. Artist quality markers at a budget-friendly price. The colors are bright and blend well if using watercolor paper. They also work well dipped in water for lighter washes. I’m using them under colored pencils too to make a quick value sketch under-painting. They work well with the Arteza Expert colored pencils and Arteza Watercolor pencils.


----------



## noah

I use Benicci brush pens. I chose this set because of the number of colors I could get for so low a price. But more importantly, it was the bonus add-ons that caught my attention. This kit comes with a refillable brush pen, a watercolor paper pad, and a carry case, which is extremely convenient for when I want to take my work with me just about anywhere. You can consider it.


----------



## maria_tanish

Arteza Brush Pen Markers are really good for practicing watercolor lessons. They provide vibrant colors and blend so smoothly. While using them try to use watercolor paper for better result. I've used them personally and that's why recommending. All the best!


----------



## Ehab

Indeed it is important to have best tools for your craft. Well there are few good brands that have top quality paint brushes. These include Winsor & Newton Galeria Brushes, Princeton Real Value Brushes, Mont Marte Art Paint Brushes and da Vinci Watercolor Paint Brush Set.
Among these, I prefer working with da Vinci Watercolor Paint Brushes. If you ask me, da Vinci would be a great pick for watercolor brushes. However, you can check out all paint brush brands as well.


----------



## stedvmith

I’ve been using this Windsor and Newton series 7 for along time but they’re not cheap though, unfortunately.
That was a gift for my partner and i was so happy with the set.
I’ve also used the synthetic cheaper Windsor ones and they’re find too.


----------

